# Telemetria en Microondas



## lagos15 (Abr 14, 2007)

Hola a todos y mi mas cordial saludo a todas aquellas personas q lean mi post y tambien atodos aquellos q den respuesta  

He estado investigando bastante en google todo lo q se refiere a telemetria y a lo q son las microondas tengo información pero no es mucha y pues me interesa bastante lo que es Telemetri en Mircroondas pero esta información no sale tan especifica a como c puede escribir si alguien esta interesado en leer un poco de lo q tengo avise porfa y si alguien tiene algo k me pueda proporcionar de lo que es Telemetria en Microondas c lo agradeceria de todo corazon muchisimas gracias de antemano.   saludos


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 17, 2007)

Telemetría en microondas es lo mismo que cualquier telemetría.
Lo que va a variar es la tecnología del enlace en si. Como se
considera microondas todo lo que está sobre 1GHz, los teléfonos
celulares y los sistemas ZigBee a 2.4GHz caen en ese denominación.
Lo interesante es el uso que en el radar tienen las microondas.

Saludos.


----------



## lagos15 (Abr 17, 2007)

Hola perromuerto  asi de pequeña tu respuesta no sabes cuanto me has ayudado gracias a lo k acabas de decir mis dudas terminaron y entiendo perfectamente tu gran aporte muchisimas gracias nuevamente, si alguien quiere agregar un poco mas será siempre bienvenido.  saludos!


----------

